# Lamb Ribs



## fivetricks (Dec 23, 2018)

Ok, for starters. Should list the tools first.

1. UDS, which btw gave me trouble with running away on me from jump street. SO, t'was 3 ish hours in the UDS @ 240-280 degrees, then I panned, foiled, and rammed that sucker into the oven for the rest. I hate to admit that, but it's true.

RO bricks and Apple chunks. 240-280 for 3 hrs (not intentional), the oven @ 230 for about 90 mins, then cherry sauced and roasted @ 350 until IT of 195. <-- not my proudest cook, but she was on time <--

2. 2 racks of lamb ribs found on special from Wally world whilst I was hunting for a sound vide deal that never materialized.  13.61 for two racks. I'll take that

3. Always read that you could ram the spices into the lamb ribs and be fine. So I did. 1 treatment of standard poultry rub, another treatment of beef rub and a 3rd HEAVY treatment of rub I got from Christmas exchange and fresh rosemary.

The ribs we're deceptively fatty. As seen in below picture. Did major scoring on the racks, little did I know I wasn't even in the same universe.

SUMMARY: The ribs were amazing. They took a lot of work harvesting all of the unfamiliar cartilage, fat, and other what have you out. BUT when you got to that meat.....   Whew..idk what else to say.








One of two racks. The slower one as it turns out.







That fat cap tho.... :oops:







Cuts from the first rack.

TLDR; don't see a lot of lamb rack threads out there. Figured I'd throw one on the proverbial fire. Overall she was a winner

But things will be better next time. That's a promise.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 24, 2018)

Sure looks good. We don't see allot of lamb choices available around here. But after looking at those I'll have to keep my eyes open.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 24, 2018)

The meat was nothing short of amazing. I'll just be a bit more on my trimming game the next time I do them.

I'd have to do the math honesty. For as much carving off as you end up with, I wonder if it isn't as cheap to buy LOL if it can be found on sale (not very often)

I get tired of seeing lamb for 10.00 and up per pound all year.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 24, 2018)

Looks pretty juicy. Thumbs up!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 24, 2018)

That looks delicious


----------

